# Moonshine Rod Company



## mackm (Jul 23, 2006)

I was looking around for a new 8wt. and ran across this company. Looks like a good rod, but was wondering if any of you have or used one. I would like some feed back on the rods performance and looks.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I have heard of them and I am pretty sure someone was inquiring about them, as you are, on this site. I checked them out at that time. They have a good web site, looks like they are very affordable, they have a 5 year warranty and they also come with two tips. The reviews posted say they are quality built fast rods. I really don't like to purchase a rod sight / unseen but they look good. Because the price is so low all the components must be out sourced (as most rods these days) including the blanks. I would probably just get a Texas company rod like a TFO that is at the same price point. At least I can put one in my hand before I purchase it. I would recommend the BVK, which is fast or the Mangrove series, which is built on a slightly slower blank, for an eight weight. I have built on the TFO BVK 8wt blank and I really like the way it fishes. Probably not what you were asking for but I was like you wondering about them and came to this conclusion.


----------



## mackm (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the input, I appreciate it.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I like the TiCrX rods or the Mangrove rods for salt water. The BVK is a great rod, but it doesn't have the TiCr coating, and you can nick it up pretty good if you hit it with a big saltwater fly.


----------

